# cocker spaniel or cockapoo?



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

Hiya,
Just doing some research into these breeds, any advice welcome 

Found some lovely looking cockapoo pics on the web and we might look into getting one. 
But not sure if it would be better to go for a cocker spaniel. Is there much difference in temperment, health, exercise requirements, etc.

ta much x


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Go for a pure breed. You'll know what you're getting then.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive never met a Cockerpoo but I know a couple of Cockers and they are lovely dogs.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Cockers are great but they can be tricky to own. They are very scent orientated, even show types, so recall can be difficult to achieve. They can be mouthy, especially when they are young, and I think they are found to be mouthier than other breeds. I've found Ollie to be quite a vocal dog, he's a good guard dog, warns of anything unusual going on around the house and in the car. A show type's coat can be excessive, and you either have to strip (either learn how to do it yourself or pay quite a bit for a groomer to do it) and they have a great amount of feathering and skirt which needs brushing daily to prevent matts. You could also clip it off and leave a short skirt and feathers so there isn't as much brushing to do. I fully clip my cocker's coat as it dries quickly, he doesn't bring back twigs and mud and he's more comfortable in the summer too. 

The good things about cockers are they are food orientated so easy to train, they love to please, very friendly with people and dogs (as long as socialised well from an early age as with every breed), great with kids once they are adult and over the mouthing stage, very pretty dogs, are in a variety of colours, black, red, roans, tris etc. They are a joy to own (when they are well behaved :lol.

I have met a few cockapoos. They are lovely dogs. From what I know about them, they can have the cocker body with a poodle coat. If it has a poodle coat, it will need clipping regularly and brushing daily as it will be partially non-shedding. They seem to be very friendly dogs with people and other dogs, great with kids. 

I wouldn't cross out one or the other. i would maybe visit a few breeders and decide which is best for you.


----------



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

Are there any replies to this? As my computer is playing silly buggers!!! I can't see this post in the list, but when I search against my profile it's there with names of people who have replied and when I open it. there are no post! :


----------



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys, found your replies :lol:

i quite like the coat on the cockerpoo's.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Iwannadog said:


> thanks guys, found your replies :lol:
> 
> i quite like the coat on the cockerpoo's.


i think cockers and cockapoos are quite similar in temperament (from the cockapoos I've met) so if you like the coat of the cockapoo, maybe you should go with that.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I think both are stunning dogs :thumbup:

Make sure you either go with a rescue or a good breeder, that does health test.

I met a lovely pair of cockapoos last year and wanted to steal 'em both :001_wub:

Good luck


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

When I got a Labradoodle, I was told to do research on both Labradors or Standard Poodles as they can end up having the looks and/or temperament of either parent breed or something resembling neither. Lottie has the temperament and looks of a shaggy Lab (and moults for England) whereas her brother looks lke a heavier Standard Poodle and needs clipping every 6-8 weeks just like a poodle.

If you like the Cockapoo temperament have you thought of a Mini Poodle - there is a brown one near me with a sensible clip and he looks great.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've only seen one cockapoo, so I'm afraid my limited knowledge is stacked against them. I'm sure there are some lovely ones, but this one just looked wrong, perhaps it's because I'm used to seeing cockers but it seemed to move awkwardly and wasn't really one or the other, but was however, a much loved family pet, which is all that matters.

The working cockers I've met (not met any show ones so just regard my comments as all to do with the working type) are fabulous characters and beautiful to watch working, I'm lucky enough to have gone along to watch them trialling, and they do have amazing ability. They are bred to flush game from thick cover, some of the older dogs I've seen that have worked for years have battle scarred noses and faces from their battles with brambles. 

Once the game is flushed, the spaniel 'hups', ie sits and waits while the game is shot, and then a retriever is sent to pick the game, although spaniels can retrieve, and in trials they are sent for any game to retrieve it. 

Some need clipping, others don't, but they do need combing to get all the burrs and twigs out of their coats. They also tend to ball up in snow underneath, and get huge clumps of the stuff sticking to them. 

They are very trainable, but also mischevious, they love doing what they were bred to do, so I'd suggest if you do get one, perhaps think about gundog training. You don't have to deal with any dead stuff, just canvas dummies and tennis balls. They do have a tendency to try and bury their retrieves, so you need to train them young, lots of praise and reward for getting it right. 

The first time I saw a working cocker, I couldn't believe how fast they move, particularly with me have quite show bred Labradors. But, I am coming round to the idea of having one of them myself, and giving a spaniel a go at training, and I think it would definitely have to be a cocker rather than a springer. 

Good luck in your search, as others have said, as long as you support an ethical breeder, who health tests appropriately, that's the important thing.


----------



## Dawnym (Oct 15, 2010)

hi i have a cockapoo she is chocolate brown and called wispa, i think the mix of cocker and poodle are lovely. :thumbup: my wispa is playful very gentle with children and loves to run in the fields. i think sometimes a crossbreed is more resilient than the so called pure breeds that have been over bred but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Dawnym said:


> hi i have a cockapoo she is chocolate brown and called wispa, i think the mix of cocker and poodle are lovely. :thumbup: my wispa is playful very gentle with children and loves to run in the fields. i think sometimes a crossbreed is more resilient than the so called pure breeds that have been over bred but thats just my opinion.


That's a common misconception hun, just have a quick look through the forum, and you'll come across lots of posts about the myths surrounding 'hybrid vigour'; it's possible to have both very healthy cross breeds and pedigrees, but simply producing a cross from two pedigrees does not guarantee a healthy pup/dog


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well i have a cocker and i met 2 cockerpoos this summer which were lovely, cannot understand why the 2 are crossed tbh but if theres a good reason why the 2 breeds together make a better dog than the pure bred cocker or poodle then go ahead go for the cockerpoo.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One of my trainers has cockers that come from working lines. However hers do search and rescue agility and flyball and are kept busy and still they dont stop. I nicknamed the youngest who comes to training duracell. She said the working lines especially need to be occupied so a show ones better usually for a pet home although they need a lot of stimulation and exercise too. Cockapoos cocker spaniel poodle. Can vary coat wise. Some are first crosses. Some will be bred from already crossed 1st 2nd generation etc. You need to do your research because if the poodle and cocker have any hereditary diseases in common it the pups could have it. Both types are nice dogs. It comes down to personal choice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Iwannadog said:


> thanks guys, found your replies :lol:
> 
> i quite like the coat on the cockerpoo's.


Then get a poodle!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Just re read my post and it sounds a little abrupt sorry it wasnt meant to at all, ime just curious as to why someone at sometime has thought that these are 2 lovely dogs so ile cross them  it just confuses me a little, ime not against crosses at all, but why is it done in the first place? this isnt meant to take this thread off topic as it could be the deciding factor for the OP as to what he/she gets.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a little old :lol: The OP has her dog now a cocker called Hurley :thumbup:


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

editted - didn't realize how old the thread was.

CC


----------

